# Photographer Grace Period



## laceface (Feb 25, 2010)

For those of you who work with photographers quite a bit for TFP, how long do you normally wait before contacting the photographer to see where the hell your pictures are? 

All the photographers I've worked with before, normally give me pictures within 1-2 days after the shoot. However it's been about a week since the shoot with my last photographer & I still have not received the pictures. About how long is your grace period before contacting the photographer?


----------



## LC (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_For those of you who work with photographers quite a bit for TFP, how long do you normally wait before contacting the photographer to see where the hell your pictures are? 

All the photographers I've worked with before, normally give me pictures within 1-2 days after the shoot. However it's been about a week since the shoot with my last photographer & I still have not received the pictures. About how long is your grace period before contacting the photographer?_

 
Lace,

wait another week. Most photographers need about 2 weeks. If theyre good photographers, they will edit them for you rather than just sending you raw photos.


----------



## Rita Baumann (Feb 28, 2010)

Emailing for a status on pictures is not rude at all.  If he or she likes to do a bit of LR or PS yummieness to photos, 2 weeks is usually a good lead time, depending on how heavy the client load is for the photographer.


----------

